# Memoirs of Bad Snowblower Owner



## mfilla (Jan 12, 2019)

My folks bought me a Troy-Built Storm 2410 several years ago as a Christmas gift. That winter, barely any snow, so it sat. The next winter, I was able to use it once. A year later... nothing. Anyway... I didn't store it properly by draining it and following suggestions and recommendations.

This year... I've now replaced the carburetor and now am still listening to my beast of a blower just trying to start as I hold the electric start down. It just won't turn over. Messing with this engine is my first time really getting my hands dirty as a "mechanic". I'm patient and willing to learn, but if your willing to give me some advice, I might need some "dumbed down" terminology.  

- Noob


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Check to see if there is a gas line shut off valve under the gas tank, probably not on that engine. Loosen the nut in the fuel bowl to see if gas comes out and how long, seconds or longer.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

"It just wont turn over" Do you mean it wont start and run. Verify that the crankshaft is turning by pulling the recoil starter! Did you remove / drain all the old gas from the tank and lines before new carb connection/ installation. if not then it may be that.

Does your primer sound like it is working.
Check for spark by removing spark plug then put the plug wire back on the plug , make sure safety key is in and switch is in on position if there is an actual switch. lay the connected sparkplug on a metal surface where you can see the firing tip and hit your starter button for a couple seconds if all is good you should see the plug firing/ sparking at the end. 

Pay close attention to the plug when you remove it. Is it wet with gas? Black and fouled?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mfilla said:


> My folks bought me a Troy-Built Storm 2410 several years ago as a Christmas gift. That winter, barely any snow, so it sat. The next winter, I was able to use it once. A year later... nothing. Anyway... I didn't store it properly by draining it and following suggestions and recommendations.
> 
> This year... I've now replaced the carburetor and now am still listening to my beast of a blower just trying to start as I hold the electric start down. It just won't turn over. Messing with this engine is my first time really getting my hands dirty as a "mechanic". I'm patient and willing to learn, but if your willing to give me some advice, I might need some "dumbed down" terminology.
> 
> - Noob


Some others given good suggestions. Also make sure your key is inserted in the receptacle. Check to see if there is an ON/OFF switch as well. Some of the Briggs and Stratton show engines have this feature, so you actually have two ways to kill the engine. You did not say what year yours is but if has a briggs engine with the extra on/off switch, this might be the problem. 

If the key is not inserted fully or the on off switch is OFF, it will not start.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

After thinking about your Troybilt for a while a thought came to mind that this machine may have a shut off / ground wire on the throttle slide and once below idle kills the motor. Not sure but make sure that the throttle is at least half throttle next time you try to start or even checking spark the 2 time.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes confirmed your throttle slide/ adjuster has rabbit--------- turtle--stop so check that. if you had the ground wire off when changing to new carb, if it did not get put in the correct position or is touching anything metal it will not start.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mfilla said:


> My folks bought me a Troy-Built Storm 2410 several years ago as a Christmas gift. That winter, barely any snow, so it sat. The next winter, I was able to use it once. A year later... nothing. Anyway... I didn't store it properly by draining it and following suggestions and recommendations.
> 
> This year... I've now replaced the carburetor and now am still listening to my beast of a blower just trying to start as I hold the electric start down. It just won't turn over. Messing with this engine is my first time really getting my hands dirty as a "mechanic". I'm patient and willing to learn, but if your willing to give me some advice, I might need some "dumbed down" terminology.
> 
> - Noob


don't understand why you replaced your oem carb? a simple cleaning was probably all it needed.

welcome to the forum. you'll find the help you need here. you'll get it. I have confidence in you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF mfilla

I have a 2410 also. Where are you located ??

When you had that PITA three quarters arouond the engine cover off to get to the carb did you make sure to reconnect the ground wire to the ignition key ?? You wouldn't need to pull the one on the throttle but can you get in there with a light and check to see it isn't hanging loose in case you knocked it loose and didn't notice ??
Have you tried full choke, full throttle, two primes and hit the electric start ?? And if you have it turns over but doesn't fire ??
Have you tried to spray a quick shot of starting fluid up under the cover where the carbs throat is with the choke open and then immediately full choked it and attempted restart ?
Next would be to check for spark.

.


----------



## mfilla (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for the help. I’ve gone through all these suggestions and here’s what I came up with:

JLawerence08648 - No shut off valve under gas tank to check (you were correct). I loosened the nut under the carburetor cup to let fuel dump out > only flowed for a couple seconds.

Lottstodo - (1/3) “Yes,” it won’t start and run. I’m assuming the crankshaft seems to turn because I can pull the recoil start and it moves. I did remove the old cast from the tank and lines before installing new carb. Honestly, I don’t know how you couldn’t due to the fuel line, but, again, I’m a noob. I removed the spark plug as you described and it did not spark at the end when I put it next to metal. It was not wet or fouled.

(2/3) I rechecked the two wires connected to the carb. (one thicker into a slot and one thinner that hooks into hole). I messed with all permutations of throttle and choke when starting.

(3/3) The wire is not touching anything.

skutflut - Key was inserted. No ON/OFF switch (big bummer that wasn’t the solution). Here’s a link to what my model# is on the troy-bilt website: https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/troy-bilt-snow-thrower-31as62n2711. 

orangeputeh - I couldn’t get the gold air flow jet out and ended up damaging it in an effort to remove (btw… it was clean). Found an entire new carb was cheaper than all my efforts to that point.

Kiss4aFrog - Just urban dictionaried “PITA”…  I’m located south of Kansas City. I’m snowed in and can’t try the starting fluid until I go get some. 

Again… Thanks everyone. If you’re still willing to help, I’m still willing to accept it. 

- Noob


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you have a spare spark plug?


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Make sure that the spark plug is touching metal the Hex portion preferably so that the plug is grounded. I only clarify this as you wrote that you put it next to metal, and I didnt want you to go through a bunch of stuff because of my lack of explaining and not knowing how much you have worked on engines before. just want to make sure that it was in full contact with a metal ground.

As Colby ask : do you have a spare plug to try.


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

The larger engines incorporate a fuel filter in the nylon nut (assumed to be mounted on the tank since it is threaded with a hose nipple).

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/re...-replace-the-fuel-filter-on-a-snowblower.html


----------

